# Intel Pentium III 800 MHz übertakten?



## EzEKIEL (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute...

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich einen Intel Pentium III mit 800 MHz übertakten kann.

Wenn dazu Software benötigt wird, welche?
Und wie weit kann ich gehen?
Kurz: Einfach alles....

Danke im Voraus!


mfg
EzEKIEL


----------



## Spacemonkey (26. Februar 2004)

Du kannst im Bios mit den Werten spielen.
Du musst halt ausprobieren bis wieviel er stabil läuft.
Und ob er zu warm wird. Wenn ja brauchst du einen anderen Kühler.

Also eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## EzEKIEL (26. Februar 2004)

ja...hab ich mir auch gedacht..
Aber jemand, der sich echt gut damit auskennt, hat gemeint, das wäre dann insgesamt langsamer... wegen irgendso einer verteilung


mfg
EzEKIEL


----------



## SpitfireXP (26. Februar 2004)

Wie das?

Takt frequenze Rauf, und trotzdem langsamer?
Das halte ich mal einfach für quatsch. Das einzige, was er vielleich meinen könnte: wenn man den Multiplikator der CPU raufsetzt und dann die Frequenze des FrontSideBus=FSB herruntersetzt. Das hätte die Wirkung, das der Speicher nicht voll ausgenutzt wird. Dadurch würde das System subjektiv  langsamer werden.

Das geht aber nur bei einem AMD-Prozessor.

Bei einem Intel geht das mit dem Multiplikator nicht.
Das bleibt dir nur der  FSB.
Einfach ins das Bios gehen, und langsam den FSB hochsetzen. Am besten in 1-2MHz schritten. Sprich so klein wie möglich.
Dann immer die Stabilität testen. Ein zwei Stunde hardcore-spielen oder etwas in der art.
Wenn du dann an die grenze gekommen bist, kannst du wenn möglich die CPU-Spannung etwas herraufsetzen. Aber nicht viel. max. ein halbes Volt. Dann wieder Testen. Wenn das dann nichts hilft, den FSB wieder um 1-2MHz herrabsetzen.
Immer schön die Temperatur von deiner CPU im Auge behalten. Sie darf nicht zu heiß werden. Max. 60 Grad sind angemessen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## EzEKIEL (26. Februar 2004)

Ja, du konntest mir helfen! Danke!

Also ich hab mal ins Bios geschaut. Hab auf anhieb nichts gefunden, wo ich den FSB hochsetzen kann. Hab das Mainboard noch nicht lange, weil ich es notdürftig tasuchen musste wegen eines Defekts.

Der Titel überm Bios war "Amibios Simple Setup Utility - Version 2.24h"

Vielleicht kann mir jemand genau sagen, was ich machen muss....

Gibt es keine Software um die CPU zu übertakten?


mfg
EzEKIEL


----------

